# My new Pamphobeteus - Purple Starburst



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Got a new Tarantula, An Ecuador Purple Starburst spiderling. These things get stunning - http://twaquatics.com/USERIMAGES/P_sp_Ecuador_Pair%20purple%20starburst.jpghttp://www.rainforeststationpets.com...r1491px500.jpg

Anyone know the exact latin, I know there are several Pamphobeteus spp. but I'm not sure which one this is : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks to be _Pamphobeteus sp. machala

: victory:
_


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Looks to be _Pamphobeteus sp. machala_
> 
> _: victory:_


Thanks, how can you tell? : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just the way it looks :2thumb:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

*Equador II*

I have 2 of these they are greedy little blighters. On second molt with me they were sold to me as P.species equador II they look just like yours. :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It also looks exactly like my P. sp south Ecuador II. Quite a lot of Pampho spp look like that as slings. ID from a photo is not reliable.

Did you get it from a pet shop? The best thing would be to ask where they get their stock. This could well be TheSpiderShop and if it is, it's probably a P. sp S. Ecuador II because they have that size in stock at the moment.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Very pretty  This is going to seem really stupid but whats that in the left hand corner?:hmm:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought _P.sp."Ecuador II"_ first then I changed my mind due to the coloration of the carapace....

:blush:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Christie&Spence the nasty stuff in the corner is bug gel and its totally useless for T's


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> It also looks exactly like my P. sp south Ecuador II. Quite a lot of Pampho spp look like that as slings. ID from a photo is not reliable.
> 
> Did you get it from a pet shop? The best thing would be to ask where they get their stock. This could well be TheSpiderShop and if it is, it's probably a P. sp S. Ecuador II because they have that size in stock at the moment.


Yes it came through the spider shop, and was listed as Pamphobeteus sp Ecuador II, I must have misread it as I thought it said "pamphobeteus spp." as in 'it's a species of pamphobeteus, but we dont know which'

What does the sp stand for? I'm more a lizard guy only dabbled in inverts really : victory:



Ebola said:


> Christie&Spence the nasty stuff in the corner is bug gel and its totally useless for T's


Do you use water bowls? They said they can drown in water, and that sponges are useless. Plus it's too small for a bowl really, only keeping it in a cricket tub at the moment it's about the size of a 10p : victory:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

use pill blister packs i cut the lil pot things out n use em seem to work fine for mine


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

All my slings and subadult t`s get all their water by spraying only ,they seem to do ok on it.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Also I rang Gaya back up after the delivery came in that I nabbed this guy off about sex but they said it's too young to tell?

I have no intention to breed so I'm only really after the coloration of the adult male... any ideas if I got lucky or too early?



I spray anyway so may as well remove the gel then. Luckily I didnt buy it as I already use the stuff for my roach colony etc 

: victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> Yes it came through the spider shop, and was listed as Pamphobeteus sp Ecuador II, I must have misread it as I thought it said "pamphobeteus spp." as in 'it's a species of pamphobeteus, but we dont know which'
> 
> What does the sp stand for? I'm more a lizard guy only dabbled in inverts really : victory:
> 
> Do you use water bowls? They said they can drown in water, and that sponges are useless. Plus it's too small for a bowl really, only keeping it in a cricket tub at the moment it's about the size of a 10p : victory:


"sp" (species) means it's either known or strongly suspected to be a Pamphobeteus, and the sp. is often used for locations or colour and so on just to keep hobby material isolated from properly identified stuff so no potential crossbreeding occurs. 

Mine is about the same size as yours, I just moved it up from a cricket tub into a mini petpal. It has the lid off a milk carton as a water bowl.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> "sp" (species) means it's either known or strongly suspected to be a Pamphobeteus, and the sp. is often used for locations or colour and so on just to keep hobby material isolated from properly identified stuff so no potential crossbreeding occurs.
> 
> Mine is about the same size as yours, I just moved it up from a cricket tub into a mini petpal. It has the lid off a milk carton as a water bowl.


Ah right, so they don't give away the exact species then, it doesn't matter anyway I was just curious.

I'll be moving mine up to something similar to a small faunarium soon just checking its feeding etc first : victory:


Any idea on the sex of my one from this size then or are they not sexually dimorphic at this size and age?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

With most species of T you really can't tell the sex till they're bigger, and by examining moulted skin.

You are aware that once mature adult males don't live all that long?


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

way too early to tell sex, they eat like fiends. mines gone through two moults now and still has sling colouration. 

I like these because they are kind of a win win situation. If its male you get the beautiful purple adult and if its female you get the long life. really great little T's too. quite fiesty.


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

i use the plastic lids from milk cartons as water bowls for smaller ones they work great and v shallow so no chance of drowning id get rid of that gel it causes loads of problems the T s cant drink from it ive seen some pretty disasterous results with that gel in pet stores etc


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to add, as I usually do when people start mentioning "drowning in waterbowls", quite a few species of T we keep are proficient swimmers, some even hunt in water. Most all New World arboreal Ts can properly swim (altered gait in water). I'd expect most Amazonian Ts are pretty water reistant, what with the whole rainforest thing. Regular flooding, ridiculous rainfall etc.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Ebola said:


> Christie&Spence the nasty stuff in the corner is bug gel and its totally useless for T's


Exactly what I was thinking :lol2:.
It would be better to cut down a bottle top  thats what I did with my slings


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Good idea for pill blister packs for slings.
If you want to see a T swimming check out Rob C's water set up for his H.gigas. It's awsome. 
YouTube - ‪Revamped H.Gigas water enclosure part 2‬‎


I use milk lids on juvies and coffe lids for the biggies with a bit of moss round them surronded by a few stones and plastic plants. It looks natural and cheaper than exoterra etc water bowls.

My 2 P.equador are about 1" and eat like pigs. They just started there first burrows. They molt within days of each other and they still have sling colors.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tenaciousace said:


> Good idea for pill blister packs for slings.
> If you want to see a T swimming check out Rob C's water set up for his H.gigas. It's awsome.
> YouTube - ‪Revamped H.Gigas water enclosure part 2‬‎


is that the one where he pushes the spider into the water? Good job they can swim, really.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> is that the one where he pushes the spider into the water? Good job they can swim, really.


Lol yes but even better is the way he bats away the questions about were he got the hunting in water refrence from : victory:, but it is an escape strategy if they did not have that behavior the spider would have no doubt have choose to turn and bite instead which non of us would have wanted to see happen im sure..


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> With most species of T you really can't tell the sex till they're bigger, and by examining moulted skin.
> 
> You are aware that once mature adult males don't live all that long?


Yes I know the longevity difference between males and females, I've kept a lot of inverts before I just tend to focus on lizards. I've never actually used the bug gel before except for my roaches, but I know local shops do recommend it so thought I'd give it a try. I can easily take it out and give a bottle lid as a water bowl instead.

And I'm not bothered if its a female that lives long or male that does not, I'm just hoping for the purple colours. As said above, win win.

Thanks for the info about juvenile colouration that's all I was really looking to find out : victory:


----------

